# Constantly leaking gas



## danielgas (Sep 29, 2018)

Hello all!

For the past couple of months I've been having an awful problem with gas and I can't seem to find any answers as to what might be causing it or how to stop it and I'm hoping you may be able to help me.

Around two months ago I started passing gas at an alarming rate. It was bearable at first but it kept getting worse until at its worst I was passing gas at least 10 times a minute. Eventually I had to go to a doctor and he prescribed me an antibiotic (fluoxetine) which really really helped but it never went away. I also started taking probiotics which I've been taking since. It started getting worse again so I went back and he put me on a second course which also helped but didn't get rid of it entirely. The third time I went back he suggested some wind relief pills and a change of diet which again helped but hasn't stopped the problem.

Basically I just want to know if this seems like a symptom of IBS or something else. The gas is odourless and when I say constantly I mean as soon as I stop passing gas I feel the pressure building up in my gut again. Also it is not similar to farting, I just start feeling bloated and then when I pass it it just sort of leaks out silently. I'm currently passing gas maybe 5-6 times a minute.

Has anyone experienced anything similar? It's really starting to drive me crazy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NoHelp (Oct 20, 2018)

Yes I have the exact same problem for years.

Have seen doctors, they just stare at me.

Going this week to a doctor again and going to demand for it to be solved.

I can't take it anymore.


----------

